# Is standard gauge G gauge



## kiddk1 (Jun 9, 2011)

I hear people say standard gauge, are they referring to G or O?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

kiddk1 said:


> I hear people say standard gauge, are they referring to G or O?



I think Standard gauge is a bit different, here is G, O then S (S is not for standard though) Standard gauge is not O as it is larger.

Check out this wiki scroll down, funny they don't list standard gauge.
May be it is G (Garden) but I don't think so,I think it is bigger.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rail_transport_modelling_scales


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This bridge is Standard gauge see the difference from O/27 track?


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_Gauge_(toy_trains)

Here is a good article. And Standard is a 2 1/8 apart for the track so
it is larger than the spacing on G scale. One gauge is the closest to
size of the model but the track is much tighter 1 17⁄32. Back in the 
early 1920s Ives moved from making One gauge to standard and only
changed the spacing on the motor wheels. 

Now G scale is close to One gauge but as I recall the bodies are of
a slightly different size. 

It was Marklin that came out with gauges 1, 2, 3 back in the late 1890s
and came out with the newest and smallest gauge somewhere around
the turn of the century. Zero gauge or as you know it O gauge. The 0
got read as an O by mistake by the masses. 

Pookybear


----------



## kiddk1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

As several mfrs were all delving into various track gauges in the early 1920's, it was Lionel that coined the term "Standard Gauge" ... implying that everything else must be "non-standard". And when customers went shopping for trains, who in their right mind would want to buy something "non-standard".

Brilliant (and simple) marketing strategy by Lionel.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pookybear said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_Gauge_(toy_trains)
> 
> Here is a good article. And Standard is a 2 1/8 apart for the track so
> it is larger than the spacing on G scale. One gauge is the closest to
> ...



I was going to say standard gauge was 2 7/8" apart.
I took the pictures and did not measure, I was going to dig it out and measure today.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

big ed said:


> I was going to say standard gauge was 2 7/8" apart.
> I took the pictures and did not measure, I was going to dig it out and measure today.



Ed 

I am almost sure it is 2 1/8 on the track however mine standard gauge
stuff is packed up so far back in the closet it would take all night to get
to it. :O

Pookybear


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed, Pook,

Lionel's first trains (very early 1900's) ran on 2-7/8" gauge track. But this was NOT standard gauge. Lionel introduced standard gauge trains in 1906 ... 2-1/8" track. However, they didn't call it Standard Gauge until 1909 ... from 1906 to 1909 it was called "two inch gauge".

The 2-7/8 was 2-rail track / power. The 2-1/8 (standard) was 3-rail track/power.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Ed, Pook,
> 
> Lionel's first trains (very early 1900's) ran on 2-7/8" gauge track. But this was NOT standard gauge. Lionel introduced standard gauge trains in 1906 ... 2-1/8" track. However, they didn't call it Standard Gauge until 1909 ... from 1906 to 1909 it was called "two inch gauge".
> 
> ...


I measured mine and it is 2-1/4". From outside lip of the rails.

But I guess they measure from the inside lips of the rails?
Then it would be 2-1/8".

I guess I had read something about the first trains running on 2-7/8" and it stuck in my mind as a measurement for Standard gauge.


----------



## kiddk1 (Jun 9, 2011)

This is an example of what i was referring to, what gauge is this?

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/11998854_abt-outstanding-lionel-classics-13103400e-blue


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

kiddk1 said:


> This is an example of what i was referring to, what gauge is this?
> 
> http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/11998854_abt-outstanding-lionel-classics-13103400e-blue




That should be the 2-1/8" 3 rail track. Standard gauge.

That runs on the track of the bridge I posted, see the difference from it and the O gauge rail?

(actually it is O/27 that it is shown with, but you get the ideal as the O track is only slightly taller then the O/27.)

Good pick, The Blue Comet.:thumbsup:

You can ask the site that is selling them to make sure.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes the Lionel number is for Standard gauge track.

http://www.monstermarketplace.com/t...lue-comet-and-13408-blue-comet-passenger-cars


----------



## kiddk1 (Jun 9, 2011)

big ed said:


> Yes the Lionel number is for Standard gauge track.
> 
> http://www.monstermarketplace.com/t...lue-comet-and-13408-blue-comet-passenger-cars


I think that is what bobby baccala paid for the set on the Sopranos


----------



## kiddk1 (Jun 9, 2011)

big ed said:


> That should be the 2-1/8" 3 rail track. Standard gauge.
> 
> That runs on the track of the bridge I posted, see the difference from it and the O gauge rail?
> .


Similiar to this, correct?
http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/11998915_abt-nice-lionel-313-bascule-bridge


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

kiddk1 said:


> Similiar to this, correct?
> http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/11998915_abt-nice-lionel-313-bascule-bridge



No that is an O gauge bridge, I was talking about the bridge I posted here above on the size difference.
See the difference in sizes?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

kiddk1 said:


> I think that is what bobby baccala paid for the set on the Sopranos


I never really watched the Sopranos, I though he bought an O gauge?

I could be wrong.


----------

